# Schutzhund trainers in PA?



## John143

Can someone recommend any good Schutzhund trainers in PA? Or even just one! I'm in Scranton, Pa and can't even find one close name?


----------



## Jax08

Binghamton, NY is only an hour from you. 
SchutzengelWorkingDogClub


----------



## John143

Jax08, Thank YOU!! I'm going to look over their web site now!! Thanks again.


----------



## Jax08

look at Rebecca's Canine Academy

Rebecca is their trainer.


----------



## onyx'girl

Here is a list of clubs in your area.... PA has several clubs! USA - Northeast Region Clubs


----------



## John143

Jax08 said:


> look at Rebecca's Canine Academy
> 
> Rebecca is their trainer.


I called her today. I did get her voice mail. It said it could take up to a week before she can call back. Left her my number I'll see what happens.

Thanks again for the leads. :thumbup:


----------



## BritneyP

Check out Tim and Carol Karchnak.. they are as top notch as it gets and have many, many years of experience. I cannot recommend them enough!


----------



## Jax08

John143 said:


> I called her today. I did get her voice mail. It said it could take up to a week before she can call back. Left her my number I'll see what happens.
> 
> Thanks again for the leads. :thumbup:


She does take awhile to call back sometimes. I love her! Everything she has taught me is effective and non stressful. Very good. Very clear.


----------



## John143

BritneyP said:


> Check out Tim and Carol Karchnak.. they are as top notch as it gets and have many, many years of experience. I cannot recommend them enough!


Thanks for the info! I just gave Carol, a call. Funny. Another voice mail.  I'm sure someone will call me back at some point.


----------



## Smithie86

People probably out working/working dogs. We just got back...


----------



## Jax08

Smithie86 said:


> People probably out working/working dogs. We just got back...


^^^^ This!  Rebecca is not at her training facility on the weekends. Did you try emailing the BGM Schutzhund club? Bobbie got right back to me when I was looking for a trainer. If it's ScH you are interested in, why not contact the club directly to go visit?

There is also a club just south of you. Hegins? I think that is the one.


----------



## John143

Jax08 said:


> Did you try emailing the BGM Schutzhund club? Bobbie got right back to me when I was looking for a trainer. If it's ScH you are interested in, why not contact the club directly to go visit?


No I didn't try emailing them yet. I will do that today. Yes I'm looking to get into Sch, this sport is all new to me so I'm doing what most do. A-lot of reading Thur this site and other site's online. Trying to learn what I can without asking to many questions. 

Thanks again, for the info and help!


----------



## GSDElsa

Jax08 said:


> Binghamton, NY is only an hour from you.
> SchutzengelWorkingDogClub


They are having their club trial next weekend. Go check it out if you are interested in the sport.


----------



## John143

GSDElsa said:


> They are having their club trial next weekend. Go check it out if you are interested in the sport.


Do you know where-a-bouts? Can I just go and watch? Or do I need a dog and have to sign up? I'm getting my puppy on the 23rd of May. I know he's only going to be 8 weeks but I want to start any and all training early. And that's part of what I'm trying to find out. What kind of training can I start, when, for how long and so on... My puppy is by no means cheap. So I just want to make sure I'm at least doing the right things at the right times. 

Thanks again, for your help.


----------



## Jax08

Email the club and they can tell you. They also have a facebook page you can join. Just look up the name of the club.


----------



## Renofan2

I train with Jim Hill. Contact information is *(215) 257-1278* - 

47 Ridge Rd, Salford Twp, PA


----------



## cindy_s

BritneyP said:


> Check out Tim and Carol Karchnak.. they are as top notch as it gets and have many, many years of experience. I cannot recommend them enough!


 I second this! Both Hegins and Mid-Atlantic have trials coming up this weekend. Hegins on May 5th and Mid-Atlantic May 6th. Both clubs are probably pretty busy, so I wouldn't take offence that no one has gotten back to you. You might want to check out one or both of the trials. You'll be able to see the clubs and introduce yourself.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

BritneyP said:


> Check out Tim and Carol Karchnak.. they are as top notch as it gets and have many, many years of experience. I cannot recommend them enough!


I third this!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

